
Isaac Arthur: Mind-Machine Interfaces - rijoja
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCLLzI4R3bc&feature=youtu.be
======
rijoja
Part of a very thorough youtube series on space exploration. Goes into depth
on a lot of futuristic concepts that probably would appeal to the average HN
reader.

This in particular explores mind-machine interfaces similar to the neurolink
project of Elon Musk.

